# Portuguese Consulate in Kuwait.



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all, 

I am trying to locate the Portuguese Consulate in Kuwait but cannot find one. 

Does anyone know where is the portugal consulate in kuwait as i need to get some documents attested.

-thads


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Took 5 seconds....google is your friend. Look for embassy.


----------

